# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ

## GOLDEN DRAGON

Γαλατσιωτες και λοιποί γύρω περιοχών δεν μαζευόμαστε για Κανά καφέ την Κυριακή το πρωί κατά τις 11 να πούμε καμία μ@@@ια για Κανά καινούργιο λινκ 
προβλήματα ανάπτυξης περιοχής σιγά μην έχουμε αλλά λέμε και να βρεθούμε γενικώς να δούμε και Κανά νεοπα και γενικώς να βρεθούμε καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε όλοι μαζί 
 ::

----------


## bedrock

Μανώλη ωραιά ιδέα γιατί βλέπω μόνο τις άλλες περιοχές να μαζεύονται και για την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Γαλατσίου τπτ...

Εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα.  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Πολύ καλή ιδέα.

Να πούμε και για τον Manolis 1057 τι εναλλακτικά links μπορούν να γίνουν  :: 

’ντε να μαζευτούμε....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αντε να μαζευτουμε εχει και στο γαλατσι ομορφες γκαρσονες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ianeira

Και γω μέσα!!! Αλλά τι 11 ρε, χαράματα Κυριακάτικα που να ξυπνάμε???
Δεν το κάνουμε μεσημεράκι κατά τις 4 αφού θα χουμε φάει κιόλας να χτυπήσουμε και κανένα super Chicago λέω γω..?

----------


## fatsoulas

Μέσα και εγώ

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Μαρία 11 η ώρα είναι πολυυυυυυυυυυ νωρίς.Ας το κανονίσουμε μεσημεράκι μετα το φαΐ. Οπότε θα συμφωνήσω για τις 16:00 

Και τώρα που το κανονίζουμε μην χαθούμε  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

αν δε γίνει τίποτα παράξενο, είμαι μέσα, αλλά για μετά το φαί (να 'χει και νόημα η καφεΐνη)
οπότε 16:00 είναι και για εμένα καλά

----------


## thcp

count me in  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

αντε να συναντηθούμε επιτέλους...  ::  

99% θα είμαι εκεί...

Χρήστο εσύ είσαι πατησιώτης... ούρτττττττ...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τα λέμε εκεί παίδες !  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

που θα τα πούμε ρε παιδια ;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Zeppelin ? μεγάλο και με θέα

----------


## jonromero

Και εγώ μέσα 99%!
Έλα να οργανώνεται το Γαλάτσι !!!
Θα φέρω και νέους που θέλουν να μπουν στο δίκτυο!
Zeppelin cool! Κατά τις 16:00! 
Με μια κεραία στο χέρι για αναγνώριση  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> που θα τα πούμε ρε παιδια ;


Όπου και αν πάμε θα τα πούμε.  :: 
Εγώ μέσα είμαι !

----------


## Diasnet

::  Αντε ντε και μια συναθροιση ρε παιδια να τα πουμε.....και πιστευω η συναθροιση αυτη να ειναι μια πετυχυσιά......καλα θα γινει μεγαλη ταμπλαδούρα  ::

----------


## bedrock

Ρε παιδιά και στη Βεικου έχει ωραία μέρη....Στο zeppelin δεν θα είναι λίγο σαν οίκος ευγηρίας????χαχαχαχαχα !!!!  ::

----------


## pikos

Κι εγω θέλω αλλα δεν θα είμαι εδω...

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εγώ για μέρος προτείνω βεΐκου. Είναι πιο τις ηλικίας μας τα cafe

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε παιδες αποφασιστε στην καφετερια θα τα χαλασουμε?
θα παμε σε οποια εχει τις ποιο ξεκ@@ες γκαρσονες αλλα αποφασιστε
 ::

----------


## thcp

GOLDEN DRAGON +++
 ::

----------


## bedrock

Παδιά Floca θα πάμε...... !!!!!!!!!!! Ξέρω τι λέω.... Έχω πιεί πολλά γαλόνια καφέ εκεί....Και όχι επειδή φτιάχνει ωραίο καφέ......  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Σάββατο τέτοια ώρα παντού θα γίνεται της "Πόπης", πόσο μάλλον σε μικρές ή συμβατικές καφετέριες.

Zeppelin, μήπως και βρούμε καλή θέση να κάτσoυμε γιατί θα μαζευτούμε πολλά άτομα και δεν θα χωράμε. Όσοι έχουν ξανάρθει σε τέτοιου είδους meetings, ξέρουν  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Τι Σαβατο ρε Νικο Κυριακη λεμε ρε μην μπερδευομαστε χαχαχαχαχα
αποφασιστε αιντε
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Diasnet

::  Αντε ρε παιδια αποφασιστε αν επιθυμειτε παμε και στον ΖΑΓΟΡΑΙΟ μονο καπου να παμε οχι τελευταια στιγμη ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝΤΕ....παρασκευη σημερα..........................

----------


## ONikosEimai

Νταξ, ένα λάθος έκανα  ::  Κυριακή το ραντεβού για Zeppelin.

Ελπίζω να κατασταλάξουμε στο μέρος αν και εκεί υπολογίζω να έχει κόσμο γιατί θα έχει και καλή μέρα όπως λένε οι προγνώσεις.

----------


## sotirisk

Κυριακή μεσημέρι - απόγευμα λοιπόν?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

απογευμα λενε οι περισοτεροι να πουμε κατα τις 4 να χουμε χωνεψει κιολας
α και σε ποια καφετερια τελικα?

----------


## fatsoulas

Να κάνουμε ψηφοφορία  ::   ::   ::  

Εγώ ψηφίζω βεΐκου και για να μην "ανοίξω" τις επιλογές θα προτείνω Floca

----------


## jonromero

Ραμνούς / Il Greco.
ή Zeppelin (αφού θα είμαστε κόσμος)  ::

----------


## thcp

και ramnous στα μέσα τραπέζια παλεύεται, απλα θα είμαστε πολλές παρέες / τραπέζια. Ποια καφετέρια έχει τραπέζια/καναπέδες σε σειρά για να πιάσουμε μια πλευρά?

----------


## xenihtis

Και γω μέσα ειμαι για κυριακη μεσημεράκι  ::   ::  , θα πρότεινα IL'Greco που ειναι ειναι απεναντι μου  ::  μιας και μετα το φαι ειναι δυσκολη ωρα για βόλτες  ::  !!!! Οπου και να παμε μεσα ειμαι!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Λοιπον μετα απο αντιδημοκρατικες διδικασιες και για να μην γινει μπαχαλο Οριστικα Κυριακη 4 μμ στο ZEPELIN οσοι δεν εχουν μεταφορικο μεσο 
θα συνενοηθουμε απο εδο ποσ θα τους ανεβοκατεβασουμε 
οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραίος ο Golden !!!  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Μήπως οι μισοί να πάμε Zeppelin και οι άλλοι μισοί στο Floca και να τα λέμε με voip  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε να το κανονίσουμε για zeppelin.Σε μένα ποιος θα κάνει το ταξί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

ενδιαφέρει κανέναν (αν γίνεται και από την άλλη μεριά) να κάνουμε τη συνάντηση στο σύλλογο, στο Σύνταγμα;

αν όχι πάμε για zeppelin

----------


## ONikosEimai

> ενδιαφέρει κανέναν (αν γίνεται και από την άλλη μεριά) να κάνουμε τη συνάντηση στο σύλλογο, στο Σύνταγμα;
> 
> αν όχι πάμε για zeppelin


Πολύ καλή ιδέα !!! Εκεί θα υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος, καφές (φέρτε καλαμάκι, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν). Αν είναι ανοικτός ο Σύλλογος, εγώ είμαι μέσα και το προτειμώ από οποιαδήποτε καφετέρια  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Πείτε κάτι standard δεν έχω καταλάβει που θα γίνει και τι ώρα τελικα;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

άμα θέλετε στον Συλλογο, εκεί, αλλιώς στο zeppelin.
οπότε ψηφίζετε  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Εγώ λέω Σύλλογο για την Κυριακή στις 16:00, διαφορετικά Zeppelin.

----------


## dti

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι στο χώρο του Συλλόγου θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να δείτε πιο εύκολα χάρτες, να τσεκάρετε για πιθανά links μέσα από το wind, σε πολύ πιο ήσυχο περιβάλλον, χωρίς θέα όμως και γκαρσόνες...  ::

----------


## jonromero

μπουυυυυυ.
1. Όχι γκαρσόνες  :: 
2. Που να τρέχω Σύνταγμα  :: 

Αλλά αν επιμένετε...

PS : Zeppelin++

----------


## jabarlee

προτείνω ο golden dragon να κάνει edit το 1ο μήνυμα, και να βάλει ψηφοφορία που να λήγει αύριο το βράδυ στις 12, με 2 επιλογές:

zeppelin Vs σύλλογος
(κάτι σαν το "Jason vs Freddy")

τώρα είμαστε 1-2  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν τα παω καλα με ψηφοφοριες ρε συ αλλα να τελειονουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ianeira

Ε μα Jason of course!!!

----------


## Pyros

Καλημέρα, καλή ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσουμε και εμείς στην ευρύτερη περιοχή να βρισκόμαστε και να τα λέμε από κοντά.
Αν και οι δύο εναλλακτικές δεν με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνο θα είμαι εκεί όπου και αν αποφασιστεί από την ψηφοφορία και εκεί κανονίζουμε για μελλοντικά.
Όσο για την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο και την πρόσβαση στις διάφορες υπηρεσίες από το ZEPPELIN (που προηγείται στην ψηφοφορία) σίγουρα θα υπάρχει από τον κόμβο μου καθώς και από τον κόμβο του DiMiTRiS^^^2125 λόγο μικρής απόστασης και καθαρής οπτικής επαφής. Τα προβλήματα που προβλέπω να αντιμετωπίσουμε είναι, η πρόσβαση και ο χώρος (το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί μαζεύει κόσμο από όλη την Αθήνα)
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε και δεν έχει όχημα να το πει για να κανονιστεί να τον πάει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## fatsoulas

Καλημέρα και απο μένα

Μια ερώτηση για το meeting αύριο? Θα είναι ένας απλός καφές ή σκέφτεστε κάποιοι να φέρετε και laptop??

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

φερε οτι θες εγο θα φερο το pda μου στανταρ μπας και στιμοξο το νικο να μου φτιαξει το voip  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Πάντως η ώρα ειναι 16:00 standard;

----------


## Diasnet

::  Αντε οι ωρες περνουν  ::

----------


## ianeira

> Πάντως η ώρα ειναι 16:00 standard;


Ναι. Και όπως φαίνετε θα γίνει στο Zeppelin. Φέρτε laptop κ.λ.π. να παίξουμε κιόλας  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

*Zeppelin +++*

Meeting Γαλατσίου όχι meeting συντάγματος είπαμε...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Kαλά, μην πολυτρελλαίνεστε με τα laptop...
Δε θα έχουμε που να τα βάλουμε, και δε θα χρησιμεύσουνε και ιδιαιτέρως. Ας υπάρχει ένα, άντε δύο σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να δούμε κάτι, και ας μείνει εκεί.
Αφού πάμε για καφέ, να έχουμε και χώρο να τον ακουμπήσουμε κιόλας

----------


## fatsoulas

Συμφωνώ με τον jab. Μην πάμε εκεί και μας δουν να αραδιάζουμε laptop, γιατί θα μας κοιτάζουν με μισό μάτι. 

Εγώ που δεν ξέρω κανέναν σας, πως θα σας αναγνωρίσω???? Μήπως το τραπέζι θα έχει κανένα λογότυπο AWMN ?? Mόνο εγώ δεν ξέρω κανέναν, οι υπόλοιποι έχετε ξαναβρεθεί??

----------


## jabarlee

γενικώς οι περισσότεροι έχουνε βρεθεί με κάποιους, πάντως όχι όλοι με όλους  :: 

Μην ανησυχείς όμως, θα καταλάβεις αμέσως σε ποιο τραπέζι θα είμαστε: εκεί που θα γίνεται όλη η φασαρία (θα φροντίσω να έχω και ένα καπαλλάκι awmn για παντιέρα)

----------


## dti

> Συμφωνώ με τον jab. Μην πάμε εκεί και μας δουν να αραδιάζουμε laptop, *γιατί θα μας κοιτάζουν με μισό μάτι*.


Χα-χα τί μου θύμισες... :: 
Φθινόπωρο του 2002, συνάντηση στο zeppelin με μερικoύς άλλους γνωστούς από το forum του awmn αλλά και τον alexanio από το swn. 
Είμασταν 5-6 άτομα και είχαμε 3-4 laptops με 2-3 κάρτες wlan και μία πανάκριβη GPRS/wlan που είχε φέρει ο dromeas. Ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε επί τόπου το ασύρματο δίκτυο που αν και δεν υπήρχε ακόμη υλοποιημένο στην Αθήνα, μας είχε ξετρελάνει η ιδέα...  :: 
Το zeppelin ασφυκτικά γεμάτο κι εμείς καταφέραμε να πιάσουμε 3 τραπέζια. Τα γκαρσόνια μας κοίταζαν με μισό μάτι και μουρμούριζαν που με τα laptops που είχαμε αραδιάσει δεν μπορούσαν να μας στριμώξουν σε 1-2 τραπεζάκια μόνο.
Κάποια στιγμή χρειαστήκαμε cross καλώδιο. Ο alexanio θυμάμαι πήγε στο αυτοκίνητο κι έφερε πρέσσα, καλώδιο utp και rj45 κλιπς κι άρχισε να το φτιάχνει εκεί... 
Τα γκαρσόνια είχαν φρικάρει μ' αυτά που έβλεπαν!  :: 
Εμείς στον κόσμο μας... Καταφέραμε να μοιράσουμε μία GPRS σύνδεση σε άλλα 2 laptops (σε ένα ενσύρματα με το cross και στο άλλο ασύρματα).  ::

----------


## jonromero

Άρα όχι laptop αύριο!
Ας πούμε και καμιά βλακεία να γνωριστούμε (ούτε εγώ ξέρω κανένα!).
Άρα Zeppelin αύριο στις 16.00  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

λοιπον οριστικα zepelin 4 η ωρα θα ρθω βρε Μαριω οπ σορυ 
τα λεμε σημερα παιδες  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας σήμερα στο meeting θα είμαστε 18 άτομα  ::   ::  

Όρε λαός που θα είμαστε!!!!

Να πάρουμε μήπως τηλέφωνο να κλείσουμε 5 τραπέζια για να είμαστε σίγουροι (και προς τα παράθυρα έτσι)  ::   ::  

Θα τα πούμε σε λίγο  ::

----------


## nvak

Στον χώρο του Συλλόγου έχουν τελειώσει τα βαψίματα.
Δύο μεταλλικές ντουλάπες περιμένουν να καθαρισθούν να μπούν στο χώρο μας και να τακτοποιήσουμε τα πράγματά μας. 

Καλές οι γκαρσόνες αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι οι ντουλάπες θα είναι εκεί και την άλλη βδομάδα.

----------


## WaRhAwK

> Στον χώρο του Συλλόγου έχουν τελειώσει τα βαψίματα. 
> Δύο μεταλλικές ντουλάπες περιμένουν να καθαρισθούν να μπούν στο χώρο μας και να τακτοποιήσουμε τα πράγματά μας. 
> 
> Καλές οι γκαρσόνες αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι οι ντουλάπες θα είναι εκεί και την άλλη βδομάδα.


Ένας από τους δυο μας δεν έχει πιεί ακόμα καφέ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

έχω την εντύπωση πως ήταν έκκληση για χειρονακτική βοήθεια, με την ευκαιρία ενός meeting στο Σύλλογο  ::  

[off topic]
Θα είμαι νωρίς την Τετάρτη στον Σύλλογο, αν υπάρχουνε δουλειές να γίνουνε, καλώς
[/off topic]

[on topic]
Τελικά μαζεύτηκε κόσμος, και υπήρξανε παρουσίες από διάφορες περιοχές. Κάναμε το zeppelin αλάνα σε ένα σημείο, αλλά τελικά βολευτήκαμε.
Κάποια καλή κοπέλα  ::  τράβηξε μερικές φωτογραφίες, ένα upload plz ...

----------


## ianeira

Δεν μπόρεσα να τραβήξω μια πανοραμική  ::  
Στο http://info.awmn/users/cpg/index.php?cat=10006 και στο Dc υπάρχουν κάποιες ακόμα.

----------


## papashark

Ο jabarlee βλέπω είναι η ψυχή της παρέας (όταν δεν κοιμάτε)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

ναι ρε το κέρατό μου ... που με πέτυχε έτσι  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> ναι ρε το κέρατό μου ... που με πέτυχε έτσι


Μπαγασάκο, έχεις φωτογένια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Diasnet

Τελικά η συνάθροιση ειχε μεγάλη επιτυχία..... αντε παιδιά να επαναληφθεί παλι.......εγινε ταμπλαδούρα  ::

----------


## ianeira

Ποιός κοιμάται??  ::

----------


## jabarlee

παιδιά, στις 4 μετά το φαγητό, πάλι καλά που έφτανε αρκετό αίμα στον εγκέφαλο ώστε να πάρω το αμάξι να έρθω  ::

----------


## socrates

Οι φωτογραφίες ξεγελούν! Ο Μανώλης ήταν μια χαρά λαλίστατος και το καφεδάκι έκανε την δουλειά του.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Λοιπον ξανα μανα meeting Γαλατσιου καθιερωθηκε 
Καθε κυριακη μετα τις 7 στην sunrize συζητιουνται τα θεματα που μας απασχολουν χαβαλες κλπ 
οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε 

δεν ξαναποσταρουμε καθε κυριακη πια στανταρ θα ειμαστε sunrize 
συν γυναιξι και τεκνα οτι εχει ο καθενας τελος παντων 
 ::

----------


## ianeira

8-1-05

----------


## Acinonyx

H kafeteria έχει φαντάσματα...  ::

----------


## socrates

> H kafeteria έχει φαντάσματα...


Οι περισσότεροι είναι magicians και warlocks στο wow γι' αυτό!

----------


## ianeira

I am Human Priest  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

εσυ human priest που ακριβώς είσαι στις φωτογραφίες????

----------


## ianeira

Έχω κάνει μαγικό και είμαι αόρατη  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

ΑΑΑΑΑ οπότε την επόμενη φορά θα βάλουμε στην φωτογραφική και το φίλτρο dispel οπότε δεν θα γλιτώσεις!!!!!!!

Πλέον σε έχουμε στο χέρι !!!!!!

----------


## ianeira

Σήμερα 19:00 στη *ΡΑΜΝΟΥΣ* (απέναντι απ’ την Αγ. Γλυκερία). 
Συνεχίζουμε να βρισκόμαστε κάθε Κυριακή απόγευμα. Το μέρος δεν θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο so όποιος θέλει να έρθει ρωτάει.

----------


## ianeira

Σάββατο 18:00 @ *Οz* (Λ. Γαλατσίου).

----------

